# Some Lupo pics for your comments!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Travelled all the way to the frozen north (well Aberdeen ) to help a mate detail his car. No before or during shots but quite a few afters, 2 have a little photshop applied, just wondered what you thought of the images??


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

that is absolutely gorgeous!

I'm considering a Lupo Sport in the summer time - the 1.4 16v model. Is there much difference between the sport and the gti?


----------



## rich1068 (Mar 18, 2007)

Liking that :thumb: 

Photoshop? Would one of them be where it looks like the front wheel is going to fall off?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rich - the only 2 pics that are shopped are the last 2!!!

The wheel looks like that just due to the coilovers and the mental camber.....

The GTI is pretty different not so many of them about, this one is pretty clean, a rare colour (raven) and has leather etc. They are cool little cars!!

Its nice!!!!, pity its not mine!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb pics, as good as anything you see in the mags :thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

thats a GREAT colour mate


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice looking car, not to sure about the wheels though, make the car look a little old fashioned IMO. Like the HDR effect on the last but one photo.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Rmorg, the HDR technique was a bit of a mystery to start with but i bracketed it at 1 stop per shot and combined in CS3.

The owner is a wheel whore and those wheels are only one of 3 full sets he owns at present so he has plenty choice!!!

Charged - its raven blue and as far as i understand it rare for a lupo gti?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice mate, love them lupos, pics are cool too


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice car... Love BBS rims .


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

looks great lovely colour, could do with narrower tyres on though to add to the euro look


----------



## herisites (Apr 5, 2007)

Superb pics, i love Lupos they have so much character imo.

What camera do you use mate?


----------



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics, very clean motor. Not a fan of the rims on that car, but credit for getting them as clean as the rest of the car - must've been a b**ch!


----------



## Scotty-Gee (Sep 17, 2006)

Brilliant pics.

Good to see 3.5" anchor chain be used for something useful. Docks is a nice setting.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers for the comments, Herisites its a nikon D80 with the 18-135 kit lens prob back about 18mm in some of those shots!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Love that colour :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice pics mate  I see the car rolling around Aberdeen.

Where abouts is the HDR effect in CS2?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

V12MSM, you will recognise it from Eastside or Aberdeen VW??

I have a link to the HDR combine at home will post it as soon as home tonight. Basically you need to have a range of shots from overexposed to underexposed in whatever stop value your cam allows.

I did 0.5 or 1 stop from -5ev to +5ev. Photochop thencombines the images giving you a kinda high exposure / low exposure image all in one. Really kicks out the definition in the low parts of the image.

GC


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Aye, Eastside VW is where I see it.

So you are using the additional -/+ev feature and not the time value or aperture on the main dial?

I have a 400D and it has a small adjustment button for ev too.

Nice work tho, look well cool at the conference centre.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice, very nice - just went straight to Autotrader to see what they go for!


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

great colour balance. Nice pics mate.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Ace .


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Aye Mr Clark.:wave: 
You did a great job with the pics and the detail.
Welcome back any time :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Problem is Mr Grant in the month since I was there the loop is now on its 3rd different set of wheels:doublesho :doublesho , correct?!!!

Is there nothing on the bay in the lupo's offset that you haven't bought.................  

Back in the high summer for its next show!!


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Problem is Mr Grant in the month since I was there the loop is now on its 3rd different set of wheels:doublesho :doublesho , correct?!!!
> 
> Is there nothing on the bay in the lupo's offset that you haven't bought.................
> 
> Back in the high summer for its next show!!


Hmmm, you could be right  
BBS will be back on very soon, other projects need to be done first. Wheel fetish is on hold. :lol: 
Next show will be Vagfest 1st July.:thumb:


----------

